# error 0x80070005 HP printer



## chris1054 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have an HP laptop with an old HP 3740 printer. The printer has stopped printing, after trying to print a coupon. The printer light blinks and won't stop unless I unplug it, and I can't delete the file in the queue without turning off the spool. I have Windows 8.1. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the printer driver but that didn't help. I thought perhaps system restore would work, but it failed the first time and suggested I disable avast. I disabled, and the system restore failed again, this time with an error message of 0x80070005. I am stuck. Help please.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have an HP laptop with an old *HP 3740* printer. The printer has stopped printing, after trying to print a coupon. The printer light blinks and won't stop unless I unplug it, and I can't delete the file in the queue without turning off the spool. I have *Windows 8.1*. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the printer driver but that didn't help.


I'm going to assume you have a *HP Deskjet 3740 Color Inkjet Printer*

It's a very old printer and has a software driver package only for Windows XP.

What printer driver are you uninstalling and reinstalling?

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rico123 (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes, you are right about the old printer. I have uninstalled and used the HP install wizard. I don't know if this answers your question but the properties say HP desk jet 3740 (LiDL) 61.53.25.9, and the top driver file is HPF3745T.GPD 5.8.2008 It says the processor is X64, type 3, whatever that means, rather than x86


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You are posting under two different names. We don't allow users to have more than one account so please explain. Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're using a generic driver from Windows Update instead of using a printer software driver package.

A printer will have limited functionability when used in this manner.

You really need to get a more modern printer that supports Windows 8.1.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rico123 (Nov 15, 2003)

To the two questions

I can't remember why I have two names. Probably forgot a login.

Is there a way to get a non-generic driver? I know it's silly to have this old printer, but my wife chose to buy one off ebay identical to her old one, rather than learn a new one.

It seems to be working again for now. Thanks for your advice


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Rico123 said:


> I can't remember why I have two names. Probably forgot a login.


OK but you did log into both accounts and post today from each. So please advise which one you want to keep and I'll close the other.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Is there a way to get a non-generic driver? I know it's silly to have this old printer, but my wife chose to buy one off ebay identical to her old one, rather than learn a new one.


There is NO non-generic software driver package for that printer at its support site.

That printer is too old and was designed for Windows XP and older.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since you failed to respond I've closed the chris1054 account.


----------



## Rico123 (Nov 15, 2003)

I would like to stay withChris 1054Thanks.


----------

